# Softsynths on FreeBSD?



## Melissa (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all,
So, I have FreeBSD up and running, on a box I intended to be used as soft synth...
I used Amsynth before, anything like that on FreeBSD?
Thanks
Melissa
Edit - or...better yet, any convenient way to search in the ports collection...it is...kinda extensive...


----------



## getopt (Apr 4, 2015)

With ports-mgmt/psearch you can query the ports tree easily:


```
> psearch -c audio synth
accessibility/speech-dispatcher Common interface to speech synthesis
audio/arss                Additive Image Synthesizer (convert audio to images, images to audio)
audio/beast               Powerful music composition and modular synthesis application
audio/bristol             Vintage synthesiers emulation for electric pianos and organs
audio/csound              Sound synthesizer
audio/csound6             Sound synthesizer
audio/espeak              Software speech synthesizer
audio/festival            Multi-lingual speech synthesis system
audio/festvox-don         British English male voice for Festival speech synthesis system
audio/festvox-russian     Russian male voice for Festival speech synthesis system
audio/flite               Small run-time speech synthesis engine
audio/fluidsynth          Real-time software synthesizer based on the SoundFont 2 specifications
audio/fluidsynth-dssi     Wrapper for FluidSynth allowing it to function as a DSSI plugin
audio/gervill             Generic sound synthesizer for Java
audio/gstreamer-plugins-flite Gstreamer flite run-time speech synthesis engine plugin
audio/gstreamer1-plugins-flite Gstreamer flite run-time speech synthesis engine plugin
audio/hexter              DSSI softsynth that models the sound generation of a Yamaha DX7
audio/linux-mbrola        MBROLA speech synthesizer for Linux
audio/mbrolavox           Voices for MBROLA voice synthesizer
audio/pd                  MIDI-capable real-time audio processor/synthesizer
audio/qsynth              Qt fluidsynth front-end application
audio/rsynth              Speech synthesizer
audio/spiralsynth         MIDI-capable synthesizer for X
audio/spiralsynthmodular  Object-oriented modular softsynth/sequencer/sampler
audio/terminatorx         Realtime audio synthesizer that allows you to "scratch" on audio data
audio/timidity            MIDI to PCM software synthesizer
audio/whysynth            Versatile softsynth implemented as a DSSI plugin
audio/wildmidi            Simple software midi player and core softsynth library
audio/xsynth-dssi         Classic analog style software synthesizer
audio/zynaddsubfx         Realtime software synthesizer
```


----------



## Melissa (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks...so...they are hinding in "audio", I looked in "multimedia"...typically noob 
I need to install this package 
Thanks
Melissa


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 5, 2015)

Another nice way to search ports is from the FreshPorts webpage:
http://www.freshports.org/


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2015)

Kiiski you can search there? now that...is convenient... thanks


----------

